# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Wursterzeugung DACH und Thailand >  Meine selbstgemachten Bratwuerste in Thailand .

## rampo

Die Fuellung .

Die Stopfmaschinen PVC Rohr ,1/2 zoll und 3/4 zoll.








Die 3 Fliegen sollte man in Thailand nicht mehr sehen .

----------


## rampo

Und so schauen sie aus auf dem Giller .

Zwar nicht besonders schoen aber es sol ja schmecken und das haben sie .






Man soll sie vorher kurz in wasser erhitzen , dan springen sie nicht auf .

Als draufgabe gabs noch wie wir in Oesterreich sagen Palatschinken mit oder ohne Staubzucker .





Fg.

----------


## chauat

Sieht gut aus!  :: 

Wenn wir so weitermachen können wir das Forum umtaufen, zb: Essen&SiamOnline  ::

----------


## pit

Wenn ich das so sehe, auf richtiges Hackfleisch hätte ich auch wieder mal Lust!  :Hungry: 

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Wenn ich das so sehe, auf richtiges Hackfleisch hätte ich auch wieder mal Lust!


...als Mett auf einem frischen Brötchen
Mit Zwiebelringe...salz und schön pfeffer   ::

----------


## doll_er

@rampo,
bin neugierig was in der Füllung du da reinmischt?

----------


## Willi Wacker

> @rampo,
> bin neugierig was in der Füllung du da reinmischt?


...du meinst welche Gewürze er verwendet ?

----------


## doll_er

> ...du meinst welche Gewürze er verwendet ?


So in etwa, in Asien sind teilweise Gewürze die wir in Germany kaufen können hier nicht überall erhältlich, Mohn gibts hier nicht, das ist im Rauschmittelgesetz enthalten, suchte Mohn nicht gefunden Expats haben mir das verraten.

----------


## rampo

Das Rezept .

Bauern - Bratwurst .

Pro Kg .

20 g Salz

2,2 g Pfeffer

1 Teeloeffel Majoran

20 % Sol aber Fettes Fleisch sein so das sie nicht zu Trocken sind richtig Saftig .

10 g Knoblauch . 

Fg.

----------


## doll_er

> Das Rezept .
> 
> Bauern - Bratwurst .
> 
> Pro Kg .
> 
> 20 g Salz
> 
> 2,2 g Pfeffer
> ...


Danke.

----------

